# a place where everyone knows your name



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 14, 2014)

one of the only places that my name is for real. I've only been here a short time but got to recognize many folks with their frequent posts. never have recognized any poster as someone I knew.  I did recognize your name.

what is the point of this stuff , new ownership. for those of us that have burned wood, coal, ect for years (30+)  it's been interesting to gas about a  bunch of stuff. hell look at the menu? it was the menu that caught my eye.  new owner! NO MORE FREE DESSERT.(ash can) no matter what the business ,the new owner knows how to do it better. now, webby I think is a  political animal, that's just an observation. i believe  he enjoyed the challenge of making a good dessert.

good luck to the new owner, remember why you paid for this business.

one last point as old as I am , I'm never afraid to learn something from a more intelligent person. BUT , you gotta bring it to the table with respect.

have a day folks


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 14, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but?????????????? Can someone translate this post . . . it's like I'm reading Pookese version 2.0.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 14, 2014)

I think it says "My horse has kidney problems.".


----------



## Jags (Jul 15, 2014)

"All of your electrons are belong to us."


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 15, 2014)

New owner?


----------



## Jags (Jul 15, 2014)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hearth-com-now-hearth-com-llc.121027/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, then- no more free dessert. And a pork chop in every shoebox, now until we've tried every window.

I think Chewy said it best (yes, I like meaningless memes):


----------



## webbie (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, if I may say so, I've never had ashes for dessert - they upset my stomach....


----------



## webbie (Jul 15, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> New owner?


Yeah, this really pissed me off. I posted all this stuff about selling it, etc. and like....no one cared!
Imagine the hit to my ego! It was relentless. I think I may be recovering now, but it may take more years of therapy - or at least a deep dark winter where we can all hang here and everyone knows my name.....

On the other hand....well, I'm now sorta famous for other things......
http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/07/thank_a_hippie_for_online_comm.html
http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Started-Hobby-Quadcopters-Drones-ebook/dp/B00DBJQKD8/

I can provide dessert laced with long hair or deliver it with an aerial robot. But...I can't hook you up with a stove deal....


----------



## fossil (Jul 15, 2014)

webbie said:


> ...no one cared!



I cared


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 15, 2014)

Cheers.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 15, 2014)

I cared too. The email must have gotten caught in your spam filter Craig.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2014)

I just flat missed it. I also didn't file Mass sales tax for Q1, and it was my brother in law's birthday yesterday- you're in good company


----------



## Jags (Jul 16, 2014)

I have been called "Norm" when I walked into a pub.  Does that count?


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jul 16, 2014)

Webbie,
This forum is amazing, in many many ways.
First the people ,staff, users all share a respect for the opinions and interests of ours.
Second the forum itself, format software not sure what to call it.
No where else can you find a forum that has so many easily used features.

I missed your post, but searched and found it. The sale sounds to me like a good thing , because YOU chose to sell. The links you posted and your continued involvement with the forum show you have many things left to do.
Thank you for all your work


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 16, 2014)

I saw that you were selling the site ... just figured it was a win win for Webbie, Webfish and us ... so technically a win win win.

We all love ya Craig.

On the other hand ... still unsure what the original post means.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jul 16, 2014)

[Here's="Doug MacIVER, post: 1738301, member: 24849"]one of the only places that my name is for real. I've only been here a short time but got to recognize many folks with their frequent posts. never have recognized any poster as someone I knew.  I did recognize your name.
This is my take on this post if I may.
This gentleman addressed Webbie indicated he recognized him from other of Webbie's activities. He indicates that he uses his real name on this forum unlike others he's a member of, and that he has come to know other members.


what is the point of this stuff , new ownership. for those of us that have burned wood, coal, ect for years (30+)  it's been interesting to gas about a  bunch of stuff. hell look at the menu? it was the menu that caught my eye.  new owner! NO MORE FREE DESSERT.(ash can) no matter what the business ,the new owner knows how to do it better. now, webby I think is a  political animal, that's just an observation. i believe  he enjoyed the challenge of making a good dessert.
He asks Why sell? He's enjoyed BSing about a bunch of stuff including wood burning. The menu being referred to is the forum home which is widely varied . He laments the loss of the ashcan which he considered dessert because Webbie could always reply with wit

good luck to the new owner, remember why you paid for this business.

one last point as old as I am , I'm never afraid to learn something from a more intelligent person. BUT , you gotta bring it to the table with respect.
He feels a bit disrespected by changes he has seen and fears will continue under new ownership and offers a reminder of the value of Webbie
have a day folks[/quote]


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 17, 2014)

It speaks well of webbie not to just sell this site quick and dirty to the highest bidder. He chose a buyer that has a background in wood burning/farming, etc. 

And i too missed the announcement. But i miss a lot of things, makes life simpler for me.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 17, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> [Here's="Doug MacIVER, post: 1738301, member: 24849"]one of the only places that my name is for real. I've only been here a short time but got to recognize many folks with their frequent posts. never have recognized any poster as someone I knew.  I did recognize your name.
> This is my take on this post if I may.
> This gentleman addressed Webbie indicated he recognized him from other of Webbie's activities. He indicates that he uses his real name on this forum unlike others he's a member of, and that he has come to know other members.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
thanks, have a day


----------



## fossil (Jul 17, 2014)

Webbie shut down the Ash Can, not the new owner.  Have a nice.


----------



## webbie (Jul 17, 2014)

Forgot my estimated taxes too...and who knows what else???


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 18, 2014)

fossil said:


> Webbie shut down the Ash Can, not the new owner.  Have a nice.


"have a day", is borrowed from Steve LeVeille. He ended his WBZ overnite broadcast with those words for 13 years. I took it as, do with it what you will. He ended his broadcast career by saying "have a weekend, have a life". So do with it as you see fit.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 18, 2014)

"Have a nice day. Unless you have other plans."

-  George Carlin


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 18, 2014)

I wondered why it got a little uptight around here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 18, 2014)

Without the Ash Can this place is more civil and less "uptight" than it has been in at least ten years. And yes, I was ranting to get rid of that snake pit for a long, long time.

Half of the posters in it were just here to post in it, and the other half just went to it to rant and then act like their feelings got hurt. Useless drivel that heated nobody's house.


----------



## jharkin (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow I must be special... I heard about the new owner in pm...


Jake, you haven't seen the Doug to English translator in the secret FAQ section?  


+1 on keeping the can closed. I'm better off without it.


----------



## Grisu (Jul 19, 2014)

DevilsBrew said:


> I wondered why it got a little uptight around here.



Yes, I have the same impression. I miss the friendly banter that was so prevalent just a few years ago. However, I don't think closing the Ash Can is the reason for it to go.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jul 19, 2014)

thanks, have a day[/quote]
 Hey just glad I got it right! Was afraid I might offend.


----------



## webbie (Jul 19, 2014)

BB, you used to have some fun in the can...way back. I think the tone was always somewhat crazy, but after the Kenyan entered office a lot of folks went off the deep end. When da moslum got re-upped....well, that was sorta the end for a lot of folks. If they were off the deep end before, now they were somewhere lost in space!

As a translation, that means civility is dead...I didn't kill it, but it's still dead.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 20, 2014)

the transition IMHO seemed seamless, like it didn't happen in a lot of ways. as for the ash can, cest la vie , sometimes I enjoyed it sometimes I annoyed it (and vice versa). don't really miss it much.

I think webby, fish , and the mods are doing a bang up job on the site. makes it easier to keep on with its primary mission, educating folks on all things hearth.

"have a day"


----------



## vinny11950 (Jul 20, 2014)

I totally missed the sale of Hearth.com.  Craig, let me say thank you for creating a site that helped me along when I was stuck with pellet stove questions and other DIY question I may have had.  Let me also say thank you to the moderators who have shared their knowledge so freely.  

I have been spending time on other forums lately, learning to fix my Jeep, and I can safely say Hearth.com is one of the most civilized forums I have been in.  Other forums are just rough and unfriendly.

Anyway, good luck, Craig.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 24, 2014)

I missed it too. I have been in the midst of massive change in my life so I guess I have been ignoring hearth.com for a while. I hope things don't change too much and hope Craig got what its worth. 
Who got the hearth.com corporate jet?


----------



## webbie (Jul 24, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Who got the hearth.com corporate jet?



Unfortunately we lent it out to a less than responsible pilot. Now I'm hearth.comless and jetless.....


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 24, 2014)

webbie said:


> Unfortunately we lent it out to a less than responsible pilot. Now I'm hearth.comless and jetless.....


 

yeah but you upgraded to a drone!  gotta be more fun than sipping merlot in the back seat!


----------



## webbie (Jul 24, 2014)

Spent this week teaching the kids in "da hood" about aerial robotics. Brought a smile to a lot of faces.....now they are gonna have to learn about how to keep things running or else all the drones I left there will become a spare parts depot.....

Turned out the gals took to them better than the guys...one of them who flew like a pro told me her dad is over in Kuwait and ground crew for military aircraft. The other one wants to jump out of planes after she joins up.

Shots are Camden, NJ and Philly in the background of one.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 24, 2014)

Women have always had better hand/eye coordination than guys. Worst fear always was walking up to a pool table with a gal standing there grinning. With money on the table.


----------



## Dune (Jul 25, 2014)

I say give the can another go.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 26, 2014)

Never was a big fan of the AC . . . checked it out a few times, but never got anything out of it.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jul 29, 2014)

Webbie,
It is soooo cool that you are sharing with kids! Knew you had things to do


----------



## Bobbin (Jul 31, 2014)

I really hope this site doesn't go the way of the long lost (and lamented) Garden Web... (sigh)

But happy for the industrious man who created the site I've enjoyed so much!


----------



## jharkin (Jul 31, 2014)

Can I vote twice to not open the can?


Really all it ever did was stir up a lot of circular arguments that generated resentment without ever changed anyone's mind about anything;  _and_ led to a big subset of users becoming so infuriated that their "side" could not "win" the argument that they had a mass pouting session and quit to start their own site.  I'm embarrassed that I almost got sucked into the middle of that drama.  Its best not repeated.


----------



## vinny11950 (Aug 1, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Can I vote twice to not open the can?
> 
> 
> Really all it ever did was stir up a lot of circular arguments that generated resentment without ever changed anyone's mind about anything;  _and_ led to a big subset of users becoming so infuriated that their "side" could not "win" e argument that they had a mass pouting session and quit to start their own site.  I'm embarrassed that I almost got sucked into the middle of that drama.  Its best not repeated.



The Can was a healthy exchange of ideas and discourse.  I enjoyed it as much as anyone.  It was bad for hearth.com, though, because some very knowledgeable and helpful members felt driven away by it when they realized not everyone shared in their ideas.  I miss their input and friendliness in the wood burning areas.  But it is also interesting that they decided to go somewhere else than face different ideas.

In the U.S., political discourse is much different than in other places.  Here people try to keep their spaces separated from their politics to preserve the peace.  In other countries I have been in, political ideas are exchanged everywhere.  Not sure which I like more.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 9, 2014)

vinny11950 said:


> I miss their input and friendliness in the wood burning areas.  But it is also interesting that they decided to go somewhere else than face different ideas.



I miss those guys too, and in truth i go over "there" from time to time to say hello.  What turns me off is when some individuals try to make things political and express there displeasure other  specific individuals here whom I respect, then i step away. Thats the "mess" I was referring to I didn't want to get involved in.


----------



## semipro (Aug 15, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Useless drivel that heated nobody's house.


A bunch of hot air that heated nobody's house? 

Craig, I only found this post because I was wondering where you were.  Good luck to you for whatever you decide to focus on next!


----------



## Grisu (Aug 15, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Useless drivel that heated nobody's house.



Some people got so worked up about the Ash Can they did not need to heat their homes anymore.


----------



## webbie (Aug 27, 2014)

The problem with some "thinkers"  - and I use that word in quotes for a reason, is that they think everyone sees things the same as they do. You know, the "right" way and the god-fearing way and the "moral way according to them". 

That's dangerous thinking....but yet so prevalent. Sure, we all have opinions and are somewhat set in our ways...but at the same time when you are in other's company you need to act a bit differently...especially when those others are people from all over the country and world.

It really does come as news to many that the whole world is not like their local or even their internet circles.....

This community has been great - can or no can. Tens of thousands of people are constantly helped in being safer and more efficient in their burning. As others noted, the political discourse in this country has ground to a halt....from Congress down to Main Street. Yeah, I'll chat politics with friends....even republican friends. After a few minutes they usually tell me they believe in all the "liberal" ideas but are republicans because they are in business or because they think we need two parties, etc.....
Heck, my mom votes republican and loves Mitt Romney, Ronald Reagan and anyone else who looks like a movie star and has money.....

I don't spend much time on the interweb discussing politics because of the divisiveness. It's not like it used to be where you could actually exchange ideas - now it seems like people just taunting others with how stupid the other guy or gal is. However, there is one exception - I spend a lot of time on Quora (hey, goose is on there too!)...... this is a place where all the real questions of the world (including politics) are answered by real people who know things.
http://www.quora.com

To give you some examples.....well, our friend the majority whip (Eric Cantor) is/was on there personally answering questions. Someone asked what Obama is like personally, and the fella answering (or multiple people) actually spent hours alone with the Prez. Craig (of craigslist) as well as many of the famous folks from Silicon Valley, etc. are on there answering questions.

Now that's my kind of place!

C'mon down.......


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you for invitation !


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 28, 2014)

webbie said:


> The problem with some "thinkers"  - and I use that word in quotes for a reason, is that they think everyone sees things the same as they do. You know, the "right" way and the god-fearing way and the "moral way according to them".


That just about sets the tone, doesn't it?
Why hasn't this thread been trashed long ago?


----------



## webbie (Aug 28, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> That just about sets the tone, doesn't it?
> Why hasn't this thread been trashed long ago?



Because it's my goodbye thread?

Like "you won't have Nixon to kick around any more"


----------



## webbie (Aug 28, 2014)

Here are some interesting questions from Quora:

"I am in my early 20s, earning between $110-180k/yr depending on my bonus. Would it be inappropriate for me to drive a $50k Mercedes-Benz?"
"Are internet forums dead?"
"How do I become a "deeper" person or "a person of depth"?"
"How can people become good writers?"
"Is _The Fountainhead_ by Ayn Rand worth a read?"
"Should I continue to work if my parents are worth hundreds of millions of dollars?"
"What is the most energy efficient mode of transportation?"
"I am angry, irritated and frustrated most of the time. I've been feeling this way for over a year now. I hate myself being this way. How can I control this?"

Of course, this is just a sample from my "feed". 
The neat thing is that you can personally get real world advice...ask experts! I've done this with some big time lawyers on there - asked them about a copyright infringement, etc. and received answers which would have cost a lot of money elsewhere!


----------



## Dune (Aug 29, 2014)

webbie said:


> The problem with some "thinkers"  - and I use that word in quotes for a reason, is that they think everyone sees things the same as they do. You know, the "right" way and the god-fearing way and the "moral way according to them".
> 
> That's dangerous thinking....but yet so prevalent. Sure, we all have opinions and are somewhat set in our ways...but at the same time when you are in other's company you need to act a bit differently...especially when those others are people from all over the country and world.
> 
> ...


This is why I am going to miss access to your mind so much old friend.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2014)

So wait a second, are you leaving the site altogether web?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 29, 2014)

webbie said:


> The problem with some "thinkers" - and I use that word in quotes for a reason, is that they think everyone sees things the same as they do. You know, the "right" way and the god-fearing way and the "moral way according to them".


 


 whats even scarier is folks who's "thinking" is based on the "blanket" partisan issues instead of thinking about individual issues one at a time. what i refer to as "lemming" thought.

to me its just so hard to believe that every conservative is of the same opinion on every issue  or every liberal or progressive is as well.  yet it almost seems that way sometimes when folks are either "lumped into" a category , or even worse "lump themselves" one.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 29, 2014)

Seems like we humans tend to get ourselves in heaps of trouble when a person surrounds themselves solely with folks who think like they do and who offer no dissenting opinions or ideas . . . personally . . . while I may not always agree with a person (or a politician . . . word is that politicians are people too!  ) . . . I like listening to other ideas to at least consider other viewpoints and opinions . . . and I try to keep an open mind to those other opinions.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 29, 2014)

I hear ya FFJ its incredible to me how the populous has gotten so partisan about even the most mundane of things. I catch heck from my conservative friends for arguing I favor of SSM for instance I hear their arguments about smaller govt as "keeping government out of the bedroom" it is so stupid, how can one argue against SSM and use that term. easy, cause they are "conservative" and they feel obligated to be for traditional marriage  yet if they truly are for "keeping govt out of the bedroom" , they should be pro SSM right? after all isn't it the govt which is trying to ban it? by writing laws by referendum.

just using it as an example and not wanting to derail the thread, as I could go on and on about individual topics both left and right leaning by the "scoreboard" just picked this one out of the "hat" so to speak.

maybe im a closet liberal (not) I believe in smaller fed govt, I think the states have the right to do more than most libs do, and that the fed should be there to oversee in a way and only step in when the states need a nudge in the proper direction on items such as this, but geez, if I a southern white male straight and all that can see this for what I see it is, why cant the rest of the country see it?

being in the middle you have the added burden of screaming at both sides. heck maybe im a closet independent and wont admit it


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 29, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> . . . and I try to keep an open mind to those other opinions.









"Mind like parachute. Only function when open."

- Charlie Chan


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 29, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 137350
> 
> 
> "Mind like parachute. Only function when open."
> ...


 

what this means (and my friend BB quantified) for America to succeed will require the People to actually think a little (which scares me) and look at things on an individual basis not a "lemming" basis

simply put the ideals that founded America were predicated on the simple fact that everyone should be (and I hate this word) "entitled" to Life Liberty ad the Pursuit of Happiness.

as long as ones personal LL&PoH does not restrict the next guy's LL&PoH . advocate for what you think is right , but pause just long enough to think , is this "right" for my neighbor?" if not discuss it with that neighbor with respect not venom, and reach an agreement which is suitable for both. thus democracy is achieved


----------

